# Howdy roudees



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Hello Im Moores other bother
im better finisher than Moore, he has ski jumps for butt Joints

We blew him out of Mexitape Union Boss

Any other knockdown comments on Moores performance would be greatly apreciated

this is Moores work in his second year of family picture moments
we called him El Crapo
:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Smells like Bazooka Joe to me. Lol
BTW nice work Joe, good to see you finally put up a pic.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Smells like Bazooka Joe to me. Lol
> BTW nice work Joe, good to see you finally put up a pic.


There's no escaping Joe's humour. :yes: His work is a different story. :blink:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gazman said:


> Smells like Bazooka Joe to me. Lol
> BTW nice work Joe, good to see you finally put up a pic.


Quite a fine Taper that Joe, he told me you have Dingo Breathe


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

mudslingr said:


> There's no escaping Joe's humour. :yes: His work is a different story. :blink:


thats my brother Moores work he says its better than urs:thumbsup:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

thanks for your boarding picture Gazman, I thought it was my brother Moores at first


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

mudslingr said:


> There's no escaping Joe's humour. :yes: His work is a different story. :blink:


see you found 2 buck at your Job eh sling:thumbsup:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gazman said:


> Smells like Bazooka Joe to me. Lol
> BTW nice work Joe, good to see you finally put up a pic.



thanks for your pic of ur work Gazman


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> thanks for your pic of ur work Gazman


No problem, hope you picked up some tips.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gazman said:


> No problem, hope you picked up some tips.


i did not to recommend u other is can see why u turn dingo being upset seeing how u spoil appetites


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That last smiley gave it away joe! :whistling2:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

moore said:


> That last smiley gave it away joe! :whistling2:


Moore its me Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> Moore its me Moore


It's good to hear from you again Joe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> It's good to hear from you again Joe!! :thumbsup:


You lost your password !


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

moore said:


> You lost your password !



you been shine n Moore its ur bother Moore not handsome Joe

thats Mom me and Moore as yungsters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe! Your killing me!!!


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Now that's roughin it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

krafty said:


> Now that's roughin it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used a out house till i was 8 years old ... so Joe Ain't too far off !


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Even in Old age Moore dont stop


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

thats my brother


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Moores first try out


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)




----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)




----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

he never stops


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

get back to work Joe!


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

moore said:


> get back to work Joe!


was waiting for u to finish board


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Lxrk55jMN0w


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> https://youtu.be/Lxrk55jMN0w


When can they start ?


----------

